# English Cocker Spaniel pups for sale!



## baseballness21 (Sep 10, 2010)

These dogs are excellent hunters and great with kids. Both the sire and dam of field trial blood lines in them. I have both pedigrees available to view. These dogs have a great demeanor. The dam is all black with a white tuxedo like chest. The sire is a tri-color having liver, white, and an orange tint. The pups will be ready to go in early October. The pups are changing daily. If you would like pictures I can email them to you. If you have any questions please feel free to call, reply to this message, or email me at: b a s eb all n es s2 1 @ ya ho o . co m. There is an ad on bismanonline.com with the ad number: 634459
Thank you!


----------

